# Power wheels...



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

I want my daughter to be dragging ass like daddy...

How?? What set up?? And what mods??

Will be needed.... :0 


Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## maico805 (Dec 1, 2007)

i would go dual 5/8ths line dual 1/2 valves and like 400psi on helium wiht a slam specialties bag :biggrin: 

it can be done. most setups ive seen use just a single bag for simplicity
maico


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Dec 11 2007, 11:35 AM~9425780
> *I want my daughter to be dragging ass like daddy...
> 
> How??  What set up??  And what mods??
> ...


someone on StreetSourceMag did up a power wheel for his kid. although he redid a frame for it and all so that he could put in the bags and such. Then layed the body on top of it. 1/4" line is fine with a 1 gal tank should be nice (basically get yourself a Firestone leveling kit and use the comp, tank, air line, gauge, paddle valves from it).


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

the stock power wheels susepnsion, or what you can call suspension dosnt lend its self to mods. so it would be best to construct a frame of steel tubing. i would do the back like a swing arm off a 4-wheeler and put the motor on that.


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

thanks...Any pictures would help too...


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.streetsourcemag.com/forum/topic...&topic_id=67597


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Dec 11 2007, 03:36 PM~9428237
> *http://www.streetsourcemag.com/forum/topic...&topic_id=67597
> *





oh snap very creative shit


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 26 2007, 03:13 PM~9535629
> *oh snap very creative shit
> *


x2

got me thinking of building one for my daughter. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBodyBucket (Jun 28, 2005)

Last year i built my son a airbagged wagon.We took it to UNITE'07 and drug the piss out of it(R.I.P baggedwagon).Ive seen mini goodyear air bags for big convierbelts,thats the way to go.They only have like 5" of lift but theyll fit great and need less psi to fill.Heres some before & after pis of the wagon.(sorry pics are huge)


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

uses a 20 oz co tank for air :0


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 19 2008, 10:26 PM~9736559
> *uses a 20 oz co tank for air :0
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

More info build...What you did to supension...I have no ideal when it come to air...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

sorry for the big pic :0


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

mini bags. some dude on the S10 forum is slanging em, could proove ot be useful in this type of application.


----------



## yodawagon (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 5 2008, 12:33 PM~9870003
> *mini bags. some dude on the S10 forum is slanging em, could proove ot be useful in this type of application.
> *


have a link?


----------



## yodawagon (Feb 19, 2003)

ive been planning on doing a powerwheels for a while. i think air cylinders would work best.


----------



## yodawagon (Feb 19, 2003)

you're from robbinsdale? i grew up on 36th and grimes. my family lived there for 20 years. our house was about a 1/4 mile from rainbow foods.


as far as the powerwheels goes, i have a few ideas ive been thinking about doing. 8 valves, 4 air cylinders (around 4 inches of stroke), a very small compressor (maybe a viair 063?), 2 1/2 gallon tanks or 1 one gallon tank, 10 switch box, 2 dual needle gauges, a single needle gauge, and the normal fittings and lines. im still trying to figure out the suspension itself, but maybe a 4 link front and back, to keep it simple. as far as wheels go, ive been thinking about using real air filled tires, only problem is the rims is too small, and makes it look like their from northerntool. another idea i had, was use 6 inch by 4 inch wide go cart wheels and tires. only thing is, their expensive. im still trying to figure out the steering, but have a few ideas. as far as powering all this stuff, im planning on using rechargable SLA batteries. the frame would have to be all made from scratch, which makes me think, why not make this whole project from scratch. thats my plan. my sons only 19 months, so i have plenty of time. i think ill make a fiberglass body for it, a scale version of my 82 malibu wagon.


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Feb 5 2008, 10:33 PM~9874154
> *you're from robbinsdale? i grew up on 36th and grimes. my family lived there for 20 years. our house was about a 1/4 mile from rainbow foods.
> as far as the powerwheels goes, i have a few ideas ive been thinking about doing. 8 valves, 4 air cylinders (around 4 inches of stroke), a very small compressor (maybe a viair 063?), 2 1/2 gallon tanks or 1 one gallon tank, 10 switch box, 2 dual needle gauges, a single needle gauge, and the normal fittings and lines. im still trying to figure out the suspension itself, but maybe a 4 link front and back, to keep it simple. as far as wheels go, ive been thinking about using real air filled tires, only problem is the rims is too small, and makes it look like their from northerntool. another idea i had, was use 6 inch by 4 inch wide go cart wheels and tires. only thing is, their expensive. im still trying to figure out the steering, but have a few ideas. as far as powering all this stuff, im planning on using rechargable SLA batteries. the frame would have to be all made from scratch, which makes me think, why not make this whole project from scratch. thats my plan. my sons only 19 months, so i have plenty of time. i think ill make a fiberglass body for it, a scale version of my 82 malibu wagon.
> *



I'm right off 36th ave...kiddy corner from rainbow... :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 5 2008, 12:33 PM~9870003
> *mini bags. some dude on the S10 forum is slanging em, could proove ot be useful in this type of application.
> *


something like this.......

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/fires...dd22c4539ded97d


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEdhym82Axw



juiced... :cheesy:


----------



## yodawagon (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Feb 6 2008, 03:42 PM~9879374
> *something like this.......
> 
> http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/fires...dd22c4539ded97d
> *



thats from europe some where. they dont look like they would have much stroke. maybe 2 inches or so. but they might work. i wonder if they have any available in the usa?


----------



## yodawagon (Feb 19, 2003)

im surprised by how few posts this topic has. theres alot of dads on layitlow.com, you cant tell me most of us havent thought about doing something like this.


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

I wanted to do that to my sons stroller when he was younger. Well something to think about for the one on the way.


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Feb 6 2008, 09:10 PM~9881497
> *im surprised by how few posts this topic has. theres alot of dads on layitlow.com, you cant tell me most of us havent thought about doing something like this.
> *



I'm a juice man...but daughter ain't 2 yet so got time befor dealing with all that shit...


----------



## yodawagon (Feb 19, 2003)

i think a firestone 2m1a would work pretty good, but good luck finding some.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

My Homies Just Got my Little Girl a Cady Ext Barbie Power Wheels...so I'ma be all ova that to trick the suspension out!! 

Great Thread!! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedhearse72 (Oct 25, 2007)

start with a honda 60 atv they have decent clearence, modify the frame to be use with the fiberglass power wheels air cylinders and a simple switch set up where ya from i can make this happen in the spring, and you can buy wheel adapters for the atv


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 14 2008, 09:59 PM~9946170
> *My Homies Just Got my Little Girl a Cady Ext Barbie Power Wheels...so I'ma be all ova that to trick the suspension out!!
> 
> Great Thread!!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## savage68impala (Mar 13, 2007)

what about useing the air bags that go under the cabs of semi trucks,
thay look small enuff and maybe get decent stroke for a power weel you could prob. get all 4 corners 8 -3/8 valves shit i might have to try that out i wonder how much the bags will cost


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what your looking for it's been done. seen it at the 07 LRM show thats the only pic.'s i took. but it did lay front and back. hope it helps


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

these didnt have any suspinsion mods but were also dope


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

I just found 3 big wheels on craigslist for 30 bucks so im gonna try to do 2. its a big foot,babrie jeep, and boys jeep gonna lay out lets hope :biggrin:


----------



## baggedhearse72 (Oct 25, 2007)

craigslist rocks


----------



## yodawagon (Feb 19, 2003)

i just got my valves today. they might be too small, but ill do some testing. their 5/64", which sounds super small. it will be a while til i can test them, but will post my results. ill be using air cylinders.


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 19 2008, 01:01 AM~9976557
> *what your looking for it's been done. seen it at the 07 LRM show thats the only pic.'s i took. but it did lay front and back. hope it helps
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

those are dope! :0 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Feb 6 2008, 05:07 PM~9879946
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEdhym82Axw
> juiced... :cheesy:
> *


that was my sons old jeep he loved it used to stand up at 23" single pump lol he wants a new 1 when i get time il throw him nother1 together


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 18 2008, 01:43 PM~10447379
> *that was my sons old jeep he loved it used to stand up at 23" single pump lol he wants a new 1 when i get time il throw him nother1 together
> 
> 
> ...




good job homie...that shit look like he enjoyed being on the bumper....  


buld up pics


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

kool


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

What the fuck is this i thought somebody posted up a power wheels with bags or something and it was just advertising. Yall ****** aint gettin no money jackin everybody's threads and shit. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
post up work or stay on your own page with that garbage. :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 19 2008, 09:26 PM~9736559
> *uses a 20 oz co tank for air :0
> 
> 
> ...


that's my little girl's car 
I'm the one who chopped up the body on the pedal car 
And build a custom frame for it!!
Then I bagged it with 4airbags so u can hit it front to back,
Side to side,seesaw and pancake!!!
If u want your powerwheel to lay on body and drag ass
PM me, LOS KUSTOMS will bag your ride!!
And by the way Impala 65 (whoever he his?) 
Doesn't have anything to do with all the work I did
To the pedal car, no one does!!!


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

damnit now yall got me started


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Dayum those rides are sick, my son don't know it but that's what he's getting, can't wait to see the look on his face on xmas day. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Aug 29 2008, 07:46 PM~11474846
> *that's my little girl's car
> I'm the one who chopped up the body on the pedal car
> And build a custom frame for it!!
> ...


 :uh: wtf was that about? i never said i did it :uh: :uh:


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Dec 9 2008, 12:00 AM~12375626
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but I still ain't done it for her


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Dec 14 2008, 10:17 PM~12430138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Dec 14 2008, 09:17 PM~12430138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------

